# Male betta with pygmy cories and endler's livebearers?



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 12 gallon planted tank with a male betta and 8 pygmy cories, and some snails. My cories are reeeally shy, most of the time they hide in the back, so I was thinking of getting some dither fish, and read that endler's were dither fish, so yeah.

Would my current set up/no. of fish be ok for a group of endler's? I'm thinking maybe 2 males and 3-4 females. My filter has enough media for more fish than I currently have.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That many endlers along with the existing stock would be pushing a twelve gallon. I would start with a trio instead of the six (aim for a 1:2 (2 or greater) ratio of males to females), and go from there. Any situation with a male and a female endler is going to leave you with more then what you began with without a while lot of effort.


----------



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

Alright, thanks for the advice!


----------



## G26okie (Jan 16, 2014)

I went with harlequin rasboras for this reason, they are harder to breed than minnows/endlers, so the tank won't be overrun.


----------



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

Hmm... so if I went with rasboras (any recommendations of what types would be suitable, so that I have a range to choose from?) what would be a good group size?


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Rasboras prefer a minimum school of 5. They are quite nice little fish. I'm looking at getting a school for my 20, there are a couple varieties to look into. I'd check aqua advisor to see what is says about adding 5 more fish to the 12 gallon, though.


----------

